# Which one is the best????



## Laptop (Apr 28, 2008)

*Digital camera or Camcorder?*

Which one do u think is the best and why?


----------



## jimkonow (Apr 28, 2008)

digital camera...they can capture still images and video at a more effective cost than camcorders can. also, some cameras have special shooting modes, like Fireworks and Red Eye Removal.


----------



## Laptop (Apr 28, 2008)

but the digitla camera wont record videos as much as a video camera rite? That is where i have confused..wen i go to birtheday parties it is important to take videos... in it? So for that kind of situation a video cameara would be suitable rite?


----------



## Punk (Apr 28, 2008)

They are two different things.

A digital camera is made to take pictures and low quality movies (optionally).
A camcorder is made to make movies and take low quality pictures (optionally).


----------



## Calibretto (Apr 28, 2008)

Yup, both have their pros and cons. It just depends what you do more of: video or photo.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 28, 2008)

It's just as Punk said, but if you were asking me to choose between a D-SLR (Pro) camera and a pro camcorder I would DEFINITELY choose the D-SLR camera.


----------



## Calibretto (Apr 28, 2008)

Some video cameras do support 8MP still photos.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 28, 2008)

This isn't a question that has a correct answer.  For me, I take many more photos then I do videos, however others may take more videos.

If all you do is take a few short videos, then get a digital camera that can record videos at 640x480 @ 30FPS.


----------



## Sir Travis D (Apr 28, 2008)

I'd get a good camera.


----------



## Laptop (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you guys..thanks a lot for your tips..I am hoping to get more results....

As YOU have said, I understand that wether buying a digital caemra or camcorder is dpened on my need. Well, I am a person who dont really go for outing..I go to holiday like once in 3 years...I dont go to parties or anything like that...so from that I think a digital camera is best rite?

Please talk more aobut it and i love to hear it..Thank you


----------



## Geoff (Apr 29, 2008)

I prefer digital cameras because theres more you can do with them, if you go out for a scenic drive you can snap some photos along the way, and then either print them out, set them as a wallpaper/screensaver, or just show some friends.  Video cameras are great for recording family outings and sporting events, but they aren't practical if you want to record some scenes of nature, as most people won't want to watch a full movie, they would rather look at a few pictures.


----------



## Laptop (Apr 29, 2008)

[-0MEGA-];960608 said:
			
		

> I prefer digital cameras because theres more you can do with them, if you go out for a scenic drive you can snap some photos along the way, and then either print them out, set them as a wallpaper/screensaver, or just show some friends.  Video cameras are great for recording family outings and sporting events, but they aren't practical if you want to record some scenes of nature, as most people won't want to watch a full movie, they would rather look at a few pictures.



THAT is a very very good idead man...thanks for that.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

If you've got an unlimited budget, you can do both with some fancy camera syncing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AuyVz89AXg
heh.


I've had the opportunity to play with the 1Ds (Mk1, Mk2 -- still waiting on the Mk3) ... it's a hell of a beast heh.


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

Praetor said:


> If you've got an unlimited budget, you can do both with some fancy camera syncing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AuyVz89AXg
> heh.
> 
> ...



These cameras are for professionals... It's not easy to carry them anywhere you go, they're huge!

My DSR camera is already big and I have to carry two lenses, so imgaine with that camera...


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

> These cameras are for professionals... It's not easy to carry them anywhere you go, they're huge!


Hehe ya know, it was most of a food-for-thought post rather than a litteral suggestion


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

Praetor said:


> Hehe ya know, it was most of a food-for-thought post rather than a litteral suggestion



Hehe, Aren't we trying to discuss a solution for his problem?


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

> Hehe, Aren't we trying to discuss a solution for his problem?


It's technically a valid solution (and far superior to virtually any digicam solution available).

To address the original problem, I think a ultra slim pocket camera would probably quite suitable -- they're more than capable of capturing quick little clips -- it's a vacation we're capturing here, not a wedding so it WILL be relatively shorter clips and the small size lets you bring it whereever.


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes a good digital camera should do it.

You can find good 8 to 10 MP cameras for around 200 to 300$ now, and they can also take some ok movies


----------



## Laptop (Apr 30, 2008)

Punk said:


> Yes a good digital camera should do it.
> 
> You can find good 8 to 10 MP cameras for around 200 to 300$ now, and they can also take some ok movies



I know that...i am luking different pinion about people who think which one is better...
also note the point that i am in uk. so $ will not help me. only £


----------



## Punk (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## Praetor (Apr 30, 2008)

> I know that...i am luking different pinion about people who think which one is better...


That opinion depends almost entirely on what you plan on doing with the camera --  which you've not been entirely clear about


----------



## Laptop (May 1, 2008)

Praetor said:


> That opinion depends almost entirely on what you plan on doing with the camera --  which you've not been entirely clear about



ooo..... I am sorry..i thought i cleared enough in my best way. But I am more than happy to give more details...

I dont know how to say. But here is something that is useful for you to decide. 

I am a person who go out of my house only for school purpose...Even going to the hight street with friends or alone are very rare for me. As a family we went to holiday in India for 3 weeks. And that holiday is once in 4 years...I cant remember any other occasion i went to out...

so what you think...a camera or video camera


----------



## Praetor (May 2, 2008)

> I am a person who go out of my house only for school purpose...Even going to the hight street with friends or alone are very rare for me. As a family we went to holiday in India for 3 weeks. And that holiday is once in 4 years...I cant remember any other occasion i went to out...


Thats cool but you didnt answer my question  What do you need/want a camera/videocamera for? If you dont quite have a reason to buy one and just "want something" -- then there's not a big difference which you get now right?


----------



## Punk (May 2, 2008)

I'll say a digital camera.


----------



## Irishwhistle (May 2, 2008)

Praetor said:


> Thats cool but you didnt answer my question  What do you need/want a camera/videocamera for? If you dont quite have a reason to buy one and just "want something" -- then there's not a big difference which you get now right?



That's a very good point - I would IMMEDIATELY choose a good digital camera over a good video camera, but say... Kornowski (just an example... I don't know what he'd really choose) could want the good video camera more than the camera. It's not about what is better, it's about what you want to accomplish. If you want good video and possibly photos, but with the drawback of a big cam and worse quality photos get a video camera, if you want photos and some low(ish) quality video get a digital camera. So digital cameras are the best option for photos and videocams are the best option best for video. They were designed for two different things.


----------



## Laptop (May 3, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> That's a very good point - I would IMMEDIATELY choose a good digital camera over a good video camera, but say... Kornowski (just an example... I don't know what he'd really choose) could want the good video camera more than the camera. It's not about what is better, it's about what you want to accomplish. If you want good video and possibly photos, but with the drawback of a big cam and worse quality photos get a video camera, if you want photos and some low(ish) quality video get a digital camera. So digital cameras are the best option for photos and videocams are the best option best for video. They were designed for two different things.



u r right and thats wat most people say in here...i think i would prefer a digital camera...


----------

